# What do you think about the tv serie "Westworld"?



## Noctosphere (Jun 9, 2018)

I just saw an ad about it at tv
It looked good at first sight
But I also know that they show us the best part of the show
If you watched it, can you please tell me here what you though about it?
thanks


----------



## Paranoid V (Jun 9, 2018)

I honestly think it's one of the best things on TV/streaming services right now. It sure isn't for every one, but the first season was fenomenal (although it has a slow start). If you like sci-fi and good soundtracks, this show won't disappoint you.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 9, 2018)

I personally thought it was terrible but i know loads of people like it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 9, 2018)

Paranoid V said:


> I honestly think it's one of the best things on TV/streaming services right now. It sure isn't for every one, but the first season was fenomenal (although it has a slow start). If you like sci-fi and good soundtracks, this show won't disappoint you.


cool, I'm already downloading it, I hope it's a good deal
12gb on a private torrent site, it's quite a bit lot lol 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Marko76 said:


> I personally thought it was terrible but i know loads of people like it.


i see...thanks for your opinion


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jun 9, 2018)

Watching it right now. It's really good!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 9, 2018)

guitarheroknight said:


> Watching it right now. It's really good!


good


----------



## jefffisher (Jun 9, 2018)

i like it, season 2 starts to make less sense but they'll probably pull it together near the end.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 9, 2018)

Well, I finished downloading it
I guess i'll go watch in my bed
thanks guys


----------



## SIX10 (Jun 11, 2018)

I absolutely love it, cinematography, music, and the story make for a great experience. Big upgrade from the 70s movie. Westworld and Mr Robot are the only shows I watch on TV anymore.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm not much into it, but my dad says it's the best sci-fi he's seen in a while.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 20, 2018)

Think I watched 5 episodes. Lost interest, but there is a pretty lady (if you are into that sort of thing).


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 28, 2018)

I watched the first season. It's certainly incredibly well made and acted. It is also, however, pure science fiction. As such, it has less emphasis on action or horror (the average western has about twice as many shootouts), and more wanders into philosophical territory. So if you don't give a crap about whether robots can feel humanity or not, then this probably isn't for you.

Haven't started the second season because, frankly: the first one told its story. It had a twist in it that made the way the story got told more complex than it should've been.

On the plus side: as said, it's incredibly well made. Special effects are top notch and it mixes old (western) and new (science fiction) very well. And while it breaks disbelief, I honestly just wondered how the 'robot' actors did their part.
Also: Anthony Hopkins. He played many great roles, and this one is easily among his best ones.


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 28, 2018)

Been watching it since it started: HOOKED.

It’s brilliant.


----------



## NighthunterXXX (Jul 18, 2018)

I was so disapointed but couldn‘t stop watching


----------



## Andaman (Sep 9, 2018)

Great first season, not sure about the 2nd season yet.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 10, 2018)

It might have some flaws, but I think overall it is a pretty good show. Between this and the Humans (TV series), it really scratches that robot sci-fi itch.


----------



## nando (Sep 10, 2018)

Its great visually. It is very repetetive. The first season is basically 2 episodes worth stretch to a full season. It all works to a twist reveal which i hate. Just tell a story worth sitting through. 

Second season lost me half way. Too much relentless fighting and violence the plot is almost completely lost. Every time dolores soeaks i want to take a nap. 

Could be great but it needs way better balance.


----------



## Fragma (Sep 11, 2018)

Loved the first season but the first episode of the second one didn't make me want to watch more. I may still watch it if I hear nice things about it.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 22, 2019)

Good but the second season is better


----------

